# Michael Jackson's Thriller



## MACa6325xi (Oct 31, 2007)

You know it's Halloween and every year my daughters and I have this disagreement about Michael Jackson's Thriller video. I think it's one of the best videos of all time. They think he's a freak and he's no longer relevant in today's music. I keep telling they're wrong. What do you think?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2007)

Classic song & video, IMO.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Classic song & video, IMO._

 
agreed.

Id totally learn the Thriller dance if i had the chance!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 31, 2007)

A Michael Jackson concert would be sold out in minutes.


----------



## lara (Oct 31, 2007)

50/50. Excellent song and video, but as a performer, he's got so much baggage and such a poor reputation that he holds little respect with contemporary music listeners.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMnk7lh9M3o - this is probably my favourite Jackson-related thing on Youtube.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 31, 2007)

Spot on, Lara. 

BTW, Phillipino prison looks pretty fun, eh?  Yeeeaaaah, next time, pick a "female" lead without a receding hairline!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you're right, buuuuut this generation knows nothing about Michael like we do. I remember having the Michael t-shirts, posters and microphone. With so many dances out now, they aren't phased like we were when the Moonwalk came out. I thought about him and alot of performers we liked. Now we're the ones saying, "In my day, Michael could spin, kick and dance with the best of them"....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, I feel old. :s


----------



## aeni (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I think you're right, buuuuut this generation knows nothing about Michael like we do. I remember having the Michael t-shirts, posters and microphone. With so many dances out now, they aren't phased like we were when the Moonwalk came out. I thought about him and alot of performers we liked. Now we're the ones saying, "In my day, Michael could spin, kick and dance with the best of them"....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, I feel old. :s_

 

They may learn to appreciate when they get older.  In school I'm getting to see more music videos now than I ever knew about beyond I LOVE THE 80s.  Who knew Duran Duran had cool makeup videos?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 1, 2007)

He didn't look like a freak then.  I really wish he didn't get addicted to plastic surgery.  Yes, I think it's a classic video.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha! Oh that video pawns all else! Does anyone else think that they look like penguins at the start - the way the migrate? And the 'womans' mock terror! Oh my...

Someone should start Thrillarobics classes...

I remember when Michael was hot. It was the time before he decided having a face like a bleached white skull was a good look. I was a huge fan of his as a young'un - that makes me feel old... Its a shame that kids/teenagers dont have many of these true Popstar type people, like there used to be. Now its all reality 'stars' and flavour-of-the-months and 'gangsters/hoes/pimps/justin timberlake types'... Hopefully this will pass, and talents like that of Robert Smith, Michael Jackson, Adam Ant etc will rise again. We need more GLITTER, more DANCE MOVES!


----------



## user79 (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_You know it's Halloween and every year my daughters and I have this disagreement about Michael Jackson's Thriller video. I think it's one of the best videos of all time. They think he's a freak and he's no longer relevant in today's music. I keep telling they're wrong. What do you think?_

 
I think both opinions are right! Thriller - awesome video and music. Wacko Jacko today - a freak!


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 1, 2007)

He's a pretty scary man today, no doubt about it.... But he's always been the King of Pop and "Thriller" is definitely one of his best song and video (and the makeup, awesome... this is the great makeup artist Rick Baker who has done them). And just play "Thriller" in a party and everybody will go and try the dance, it works ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the scariest bit is when he says 'I'm not like other boys' haha.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael Jackson will *always* be a star even if he is a crazy freak these days. He has given the world so many classic hits! Thriller is a great song and the video rocks! The zombie shuffle dance always brings a smile to my face lol...


----------

